# Scope recommendations for AR15



## Echo (Jan 30, 2012)

I need to scope my AR for yote hunting, and would appreciate some recommendations. I am not looking to spend a fortune, just something decent.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Scope recommendations*

What is your budget? I would suggest the Nikon Buckmasters scope. Good scope for around $200

Also, I moved this topic to the Firearms section


----------



## Echo (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Scope recommendations*

Thanks for moving it Bax, I see now that this is a more appropriate forum for this post.

Budget wise I would be stoked to keep it around 100 bucks, but I also realize that I may end up needing to consider something in the $150-$200 range. I would really like to not exceed $200 at this point. Down the road maybe, but as there are other items I am currently also trying to procure, I need to be a little cheap on the scope for now.

I will check that scope out Bax, thanks.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Scope recommendations*

I might suggest looking here:

http://www.impactguns.com/nikon-buckmaster-riflescope-3-9x40-nikoplex-matte-6420-018208064205.aspx


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Scope recommendations*



Bax* said:


> What is your budget? I would suggest the Nikon Buckmasters scope. Good scope for around $200
> 
> Also, I moved this topic to the Firearms section


+1. I love my Nikes. :O||:


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

*Scope/Sight recommendation for AR-15*

I just picked up a Rock River Arms AR and now I am starting my search for a scope/sights for it.

What are people using and any pointers as to why you went with what you did. I will be using it for target shooting as well as the occasional coyote hunt.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Scope/Sight recommendation for AR-15*

Sorry for the double post on the same topic. I just noticed the other thread about scope recommendations. would still love to hear why you went with what you have.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Scope/Sight recommendation for AR-15*

I will merge the two topics together; that way we can pool everyone's opinions together and not have people confused between the two nearly identical posts.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I bought an R15, which I am not impressed with in the least, but I do like the scope I bought. I got the Vortex Diamondback that I love. Cabela's has that scope 4-12x40 normally $289 now on sale for $199- I think I only paid $180 from SW. Mine has the adjustable stock, which sits really high, so you need the really high rings with that stock, otherwise your face is mashed down to see through the scope. SW wanted 100 stinking bucks for them, Cabela's had them for about half of that price, these are the ones I bought Burris Super High 1", they were only $49 in the store last April, but shows $65 online.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Most if not all AR's will require extra high rings if you want to connect it directly to your picatiny. 

As for optics I have a Leupold Mark AR 6-18 x40 with the Mil-Dot reticle. I really like this scope because the turret is cut for average ballistics of a 55gr bullet out of a 223 or 5.56. I chose the Mil-Dot reticle in addition on this scope because it gives me an added degree of accuracy when I plug conditions into my ballistics app on my iPhone (iStrelok), and then I'm good to go. However, the turret is also nice when coyote hunting and I don't have the time to use the software. You can also have Leupold cut you a custom dial if you so choose.

The next purchase I make for the AR will be a delta point from Leupold, just in case I have some real close quarters encounters with a yote, or zombies or something.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

In the $100 range look for a used Burris FFII ballistic plex. I have several of them on my AR's. They are a great scope.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

What about the cabelas line of scopes? They are cheap, but are they worth it?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> What about the cabelas line of scopes? They are cheap, but are they worth it?


I have 4 of them and they are good, for a little more money the Vortex is a big improvement, but not bad.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks huge. I think that I am leaning toward the Vortex Crossfire 3-9X40. Vipoptics have them listed for 114.99 and 19.99 for the rings. 

Is there an advantage with going with the high or med rings over the low mount?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> Is there an advantage with going with the high or med rings over the low mount?


Not so much advantage as it is just the ability to see through the scope. $19 rings aren't going to do it. Hard to explain on here, but fondle one with scope and you will see. The rail is just so low that you just can't get your eye in line w/o crushing intra orbital bone. I tried 1/2" high and it wasn't nearly enough, 1" is just right mine, but mine is the collapsible stock, which requires that it be a little higher since there isn't the normal slope down. Good luck!


----------



## Echo (Jan 30, 2012)

Great feedback. Another question. My carry handle is mounted to picatinny rail, so easily removable making the rifle flat-top. I have never scoped an AR before, my instincts tell me to get a one piece high ring set and mount to the rail. But I have also seen options for mounting to the handle, for AR's with the fixed carry handle. How does this work out?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I would not mount to the handle. I use the one piece mount on all of mine. You can remove and reinstall them and usually maintain the zero. That is a lot better option than using just rings. If you mount to the carry handle, you will not maintain zero if you remove it. The one piece mounts are about the same price as a set of good rings.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Good idea on the one piece mount. I didn't even think about that option. Looking on Cheaper than dirt, is there any advantage of going with the more expensive mounts?

for example there is a burris one piece for $79
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/2BU410343-1.html

Is it better quality than than this one from NcStar for $24?
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/76338-1.html

Is the quality really that much different, or is it more of a paying for the name type of thing?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't trust NcStar personally. I have seen too many of them be a hit and miss.


----------



## Echo (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the great feedback and recommendations. I found a great deal on a NIB Nikon Prostaff 3-9x40. I think I will be happy with it, and I kept to the low end of my budget, opening up opportunity for snagging some other gear.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Good deal Echo. What rings did you go with? I am still looking to set up my AR.


----------



## Echo (Jan 30, 2012)

Went with an AR riser rail and standard steel ring set.


----------

